# Air Ride system dead! LF/LR slammed. Almost undrivable.



## jeffski1 (Jul 14, 2006)

I just finished installing a clutch myself. Yeah!!! But when I got done buttoning everything up, the air ride system is now completely dead. Boo!! After getting the car back on the ground, the LF and LR wheels are slammed and the ride height buttons are unresponsive with no lights illuminating. I am pretty sure I activated the jack mode prior to jacking the car. I tried disconnecting the battery to reset the ecu...no luck there. 
Any ideas??? Is there a fuse or relay for the air ride system?
Additional notes: 
1) Initially, I was a good boy and disconnected the battery while changing the clutch. After I was done, I connected it back up, put the car on the ground and the ride height system worked normally...only there was a problem with my clutch. So I had to jack the car up again to troubleshoot. This time I forgot to disconnect the battery and it completely drained by the time I fixed the clutch. That's where I'm at now.
2) The left rear bag has been leaking for a long time and the pump as been getting louder and louder. I have a new (used) rear airbag to install (that was next to do after the clutch). So, basically, I have been stressing the system for longer the I hoped to.
3) Unfortunately, I do NOT have a VAG-COM. Dang it.


----------



## jeffski1 (Jul 14, 2006)

Any air ride gurus out there?


----------



## jeffski1 (Jul 14, 2006)

Weeellllll...I don't know what to say. I went out to the car to check the fuses, relays, etc. I removed the panel under the drivers side dash, broke out the Bentley manual to get my bearings, and then decided to turn the ignition on one last time and...voila! Air pump started working. And the lights were on on the ride height buttons. Go figure. I didn't do a dang thing. Electrical gremlins I guess. Not complaining though, but I am left with a mystery.
Why wasn't the system working. Loose wire/connection somewhere? Maybe one of the rear sensors was tweaked outside it's normal operating range with the combined front end jacked up and left rear bag going flat? Who knows.
Sorry I have nothing to contribute to the cause fellas.
Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (jeffski1)*

Been out for a few days. Glad all is good. I would do a search in your regional forum to find a helping hand to vag that thing. I would but the commute is too far.
My thought was a loose wire somewhere for starters.


----------

